# 1969 Ariens model 10965 help



## jasonwny (Feb 9, 2015)

I've owned my Ariens for about 6 years. I picked it up cheap, and it is a beast that goes through anything. Or at least it did. The engine seized up on me last weekend, and I can't get it to free up. So I'm looking for a replacement engine for it. The original engine that was on it is a Tecumseh H50-65077H 5hp model. I'm not too far from Seneca Falls, NY and I hear there's a good size junk yard there that may have an engine, but I'm wondering if anyone knows possible engines that could swap out easily with this one. I'm not very experienced with this sort of thing, and I have limited tools so I am hoping to find something that would require a minimum amount of modifications or none at all. Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The 212cc Predators from Harbor Freight are around $100 brand new and they work pretty well. They just require a little modifying of the chute crank.


----------



## jasonwny (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you. I'll look into that as an option. I found a local craigslist ad for a blower that looks like it might have the same engine so I'm going to check into that first.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have the time, I'm sure you'll fine one on craigslist. Hopefully you can find someone who tore up their friction discs or busted the auger and get it cheap and just swap.
The predator is a great upgrade and people who have done it are never disappointed. There are a number of threads on the conversions but I don't know specifically if ones been done on an older Ariens.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I would try finding a used motor and do a direct bolt-on swap. It's nice to see a vintage machine powered by the the same vintage motor, imho.


----------



## jasonwny (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd love to find another machine with the same engine to put on this one. When I bought it I was just thinking it was a great deal, and now I have to say I've grown attached to the old girl and would hate to have to see it go.


----------

